# Hello from Arizona.



## fluctuates (Apr 5, 2022)

I am a new member here that grew up in South Dakota. When I lived there, every year I would take part in processing deer meat and to make ring sausage. When I got married and moved to North Dakota, I again helped in processing venison, pork, and beef. Great having ranchers for in-laws. All this while I was the laborer and not the brains. I trimmed meat, ground it and cranked the handle on the stuffer. When it came to smoking the meat someone else took over that operation (aside from lugging it around and packaging it once done).



This was done either by local butcher or in homemade cold smokers (think small shed) large enough to smoke a few hundred pounds of meat. Obviously the cold smoked foods needed to be fully cooked before consumption.



I have since spent the past 19 years living in the desert in Phoenix. I have not done any form of sausage making since leaving North Dakota. Of the little I did know about it, it is all different now. No cool garage to hang meat while processing, no friends or neighbors that know exactly what to do and have a smokehouse to use. No processing meat over a few days once a year as a group.



I have really missed the venison link sausage with cheddar my brother in law got me hooked on. This year I had oppurtunity to eat some of his venison summer sausage with cheddar. I decided then and there that I only live once and would invest into some good meat processing equipment that should last me a lifetime and then my kids can use it for theirs. Buy once, cry once mentality. Definitely overkill, but I have regretted skimping more that overdoing it and actually had the money available at the time. Better do it now before money spent elsewhere.



My first summer sausage smoke took place on my Louisiane Grills pellet grill. Great grill from a great company that takes care of their customers. Customer service with them is outstanding. Having said that, it was not the right tool for the job. The lowest temperature setting is 180 degrees F. I messed with propping lid open, closing, changing how far open, rotating sausage, rearranging, etc. While it turned out great, I opted to buy myself a SmokinTex 1400 analog electric smoker thinking all problems solved. 



Once again, I bought a product from a great company with great customer service. I believe this smoker would do a great job if only the operator (myself) had any idea whatsoever on how to use it. I have been searching web and looking for any and every bit of information that will help me make some great tasting food. At the moment I am settling for edible, but safe to eat.



I have searched your forums and not found exactly what I am looking for. I will be sure to post and ask questions in appropriate forums. Thanks in advance for any help. Your site has already given me some geat information. I just need to solve a few more of the variables in my process.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Apr 5, 2022)

Welcome from Colorado.
Good write up. It’s nice to get a basic feel for new members.

Don’t be afraid to ask questions. People here love to gab.


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 5, 2022)

Welcome from Tennessee. I can probably put you on the right track with your Louisiana grill just post a question whenever you're ready


----------



## Brokenhandle (Apr 5, 2022)

Welcome from Iowa! Glad you joined us! You can always come back to the Midwest for a visit...we still have lots of cold smoking days! 

Ryan


----------



## DougE (Apr 5, 2022)

Welcome from Kentucky.


----------



## sandyut (Apr 5, 2022)

Welcome to SMF from Utah.  You have found the right place for any info you could need.  Ask away and post up some cooks and sausages.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Apr 5, 2022)

Welcome from SE Arizona. 
There are quite a few knowledgeable and passionate sausage makers here on the forums.  
Post your questions and they'll answer back.


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 5, 2022)

Welcome from ND


----------



## bigfurmn (Apr 5, 2022)

Welcome from Minnesota. Take lots of pictures when you do any cooks. We love that.


----------



## old sarge (Apr 5, 2022)

Welcome from AZ!


----------



## pushok2018 (Apr 5, 2022)

Welcome from North California!


----------



## Sven Svensson (Apr 6, 2022)

And another welcome from California.


----------



## one eyed jack (Apr 6, 2022)

Welcome from NC.  

If I had spent all those years living in "The great white north" I think I'd have moved to the desert too.


----------



## JLeonard (Apr 6, 2022)

Greetings from Mississippi! 
Jim


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 6, 2022)

Welcome to SMF!!
Great intro!
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 6, 2022)

Welcome fluc!
Lots of Helpers here---Ask away!

Bear from PA


----------



## fluctuates (Apr 6, 2022)

thanks for all the kind welcomes everyone. I have been so busy that I have not taken time to reply. I am looking forward to learning from you. 

fluctuates

in case anyone is wondering why....name chosen as many others I tried were already taken and I am dealing with fluctuating temperatures that I am trying to get under control


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Apr 6, 2022)

fluctuates said:


> thanks for all the kind welcomes everyone. I have been so busy that I have not taken time to reply. I am looking forward to learning from you.
> 
> fluctuates
> 
> in case anyone is wondering why....name chosen as many others I tried were already taken and I am dealing with fluctuating temperatures that I am trying to get under control



In another month or so, you might be able use the interior of your vehicle to smoke sausage too.
I don't miss those summers up in Phoenix.


----------



## OldSmoke (Apr 6, 2022)

Welcome from Oregon. Don’t hesitate to ask questions! When you do, everyone learns. There are amazing people on this forum that share freely. You will get quality answers.


----------



## sawhorseray (Apr 6, 2022)

Welcome from Gilbert AZ! I've been in AZ for going on three years now. I make sausage in the mornings with the AC on, cold smoke lox and cheese during winter mornings. I cure my maple bacon in 165 quart coolers with block ice, smoke it in my Pro 100 anytime. Being in the desert is a little more a challenge getting things done, tho everything is doable, love it here! RAY


----------



## bauchjw (Apr 6, 2022)

Welcome from Virginia! I could never get used to the desert, but understand why some do!


----------



## fluctuates (Apr 6, 2022)

Funny you should say that. The first year I was here I do not think I wore a jacket once, The heat did not bother me too much. I think all my sweat evaporated off me and I stayed relatively dry. 
After a couple years I found my wife and myself flipping on the seat heaters we thought we would never use. We then looked at thermometer in car and it was in the upper fifties!
I got a few more years older and several pounds heavier and suddenly the heat really gets to me. I try to do everything early to beat the heat, yet find myself drenched in sweat when it is 75 degrees out. It gets 40 degrees warmer than that yet. I would rather live back in South Dakota and have the change of seasons. Then again, I am getting older and have more body aches and less desire to deal with the cold as well. I often hear my wife talking saying that you never have to shovel sunshine here. I laugh as I had never witnessed her shoveling snow back there either. 

I am fortunate enough to not have to be in the sun or even outdoors for extended periods most of the time. If I did, I would be begging wife to move.


----------



## poacherjoe (Apr 6, 2022)

Welcome . You say you helped with the sausage making. If that included hunting you now live in a state that has some BIG Elk and Mule Deer. You being a resident your chances of getting a tag are great vs non resident. Good luck


----------



## 912smoker (Apr 6, 2022)

Welcome to SMF from SE Ga  !

Keith


----------



## snadamo (May 14, 2022)

I’m shocked to see so many AZ members. Quite refreshing to see. Welcome, from AZ!

Looking forward to your posts about smoked sausage, as I and my boys are interested in making our own.


----------

